# 1/18 scale XXX-T



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Maybe it's just rumor, but I'm hearing about a new micro racer by Team Losi. I hear there's something about it on page 39 of the OCTOBER issue of RC Car Action magazine. Haven't seen it myself yet though since I cancelled my sub. to that mag sometime ago. Anybody else got any details?


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Got this info from the offroad thread:


> [email protected]
> 
> I was just reading your post, and thought I would add some more info. to the pool. It is being advertised as the Mini T, and will have a "street price" of around $140.00 RTR- what that means I'm not sure. The RTR may only be the truck and radio equipment, or it may be ALL the items (including battery & charger) that you need to run it out-of-the-box. They are being very tight-lipped about it yet, but will disclose ALL information at the National Model & Hobby Show in 3 weeks. Keep watching these forums for more! John @ RJ Hobby


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=138875
To quote from the RCCA that was in this forum's postings:
As quoted from rcca....
"We cant divulge how we obtained this picture, but we can tell you that this is a spy pic of Team Losis prototype min triple-xt. Look closely at the photograph and youll easily discer the size of the mini as it sits alongside its full-size counterpart. Judging by the looks of the little critter, we'd say it is right around 1/18 scale and looks much like the full size truck (at least, its suspention design is similar). Lets hope this spurs a whole new category; were sure losi wouldnt mind. We can see it now... a slew of new race trucks taking over the race scene. Pretty cool suff. Stay tuned."

The dont say much. From the picture posted you can see the size of the full sized xxxt's wheel. 

I'm providing a link to a higher resolution scan of the picture in RCCA.
http://www.wideopenwest.com/~ldmartin/losixxxT18th.jpeg


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*Can't Wait !!!*

until these pups get released !!!!! 1/18th scale off road !


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Those are sweet!!! I definitely want one when they get released!! This is definitely going to make for some interesting track configurations for this little ones!

PD2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MaddMatt (Mar 14, 2002)

*Bud can do better*

Bud:

You have been eerily silent on this one. We know how good the fun wons and sc18 is not to mention the new chassis.

Are you planning anything like this? I know I've bugged you before but how about some reassurance from an admiring public?

Madd Matt
www.maddmatts.com


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Loan me about $40,000.00 for tooling and we will have it.


----------



## MaddMatt (Mar 14, 2002)

*hmmm.........*

Bud:

Is that all?  

No problem, the check is in the mail :wave: 

Madd Matt
www.maddmatts.com


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Not a Rumor*

Well NOW I believe it's true for sure! Word is out on Xtreme R/C's website about the "Mini T"......

http://www.rc411.com/news/los-microt.htm

And the more I see, the more I like! RTR for around $150 seems unlikely with all the features listed, but we'll see. Looks like the only thing it's lacking is oil shocks, and I'm sure they're just around the corner.

Instead of trying to make the carpet lay flat, we'll be wrinkling it up to make jumps!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is true!!! I should have one in about 40 days. These will be hot :thumbsup: 
Maybe there will be a 1/18th dirt track next year at BRP call DA DIRT TRACK :wave:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Registered: Jun 2002
Location: CA

Karma:93
Posts: 77 
Trader Rating: (1) 
View My Toys

the truck ODES come with an integrated ESC/Rx and the servo is specially made for it...bu there are standard servo mounts so an aftermarket servo can fit w/o a problem if you go with aftermarket electronics... No info on battery storage area but I think you CAN use 2/3a batteries in it... The motor that comes with it is very fast on six cells...but the mounting plate is proprietary..but there are companies working on making aftermarket motor plates to fit standard motors... no slipper clutch..and there is a gear diff (for now).... the truck is adjustable with tiny turnbuckles..mostly just like the XXX-T..just smaller... they are working on different tires...the are going to release oil shocks as an option later... no plans for a kit (too much trouble and money to separate and bag the parts)..but clear bodies will be available shortly after launch... there shoiuld be more info on Losi's site tomorrow...they are working on the site right now...

The truck is very fast and very durable and it will be moreso when it's released...it wiill debut at the Chicago show on an indoor track designed by RCparties (the RCX track guy)

off of one18th.com


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

www.teamlosi.com have various pictures up now of this from different angles, and the body off.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks Mac,
Looks kinda like Big Block/Speed 300 motor, huh?

Here are some of those pics:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the losi web guy just signed up for one18th.com and said he would aswer questions.

http://www.one18th.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2948&perpage=10&pagenumber=6

peter
:dude:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I guess this means I should get started on the design for a new 1/18 scale off road track?  I'll be ordering some soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

OvalmanPA said:


> I guess this means I should get started on the design for a new 1/18 scale off road track?  I'll be ordering some soon! :thumbsup:


Yeah, see what you can come up with for carpet season...the dirt track will work fine the way it is! :thumbsup: 

Guess who wants the first one? (well besides you...) And let's see, what color should I get, maybe BLUE ??


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I waded through the 1/18.com forum and came up with this from Losi's Rich Trujillo
quote:
"Right now it will only accept our motor which I have been told was made specifically for us. I don't have the exact specs, but it is about the same size as the Orion Big Block. We will have motor plates that will accept other manufactures motors. Although it may seem like it was intentional, the motor is one that slipped through the cracks and it's to late for us to change it."
"Right now the truck comes with holder for 4 AA batteries and is compatible with the hpi type plugs. It also as an adapter clip to run any micro type packs. The cool part is this adapter clip can be adjusted to run your batteries forward or back...more tuning.
We are working on some Lithium (poly-something) batteries as an aftermarket piece. With the Lithium battery which is 7.2 volts, the truck has been clocked at 17mph and it ran for 45 minutes with the stock motor. 
With a 6 cell it clocked 15mph, 5 cell 11mph, 4 AA about 8 mph. 
I'm hoping to get a video or 2 up by early next week on the Losi site."


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

k1m said:


> Yeah, see what you can come up with for carpet season...the dirt track will work fine the way it is! :thumbsup:
> 
> Guess who wants the first one? (well besides you...) And let's see, what color should I get, maybe BLUE ??


I dunno about the present dirt track being just right? Might get a might boring running as is. 

Sorry, first one into the shop is already bookmarked and it ain't by me! *The Cook* informed me last night she wants the first one.


----------



## jacob (Jun 23, 2002)

I HAVE TO HAVE ONE! these are going to be so cool!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I think with the popularity that mini R/Cs have had Losi is going to have a BIG hit on their hands with these. I believe this'll be the biggest little thing to come along in quite awhile. :thumbsup:


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Losi site has some good shots. With the little nub under the front shock tower for a buggy body mount, I wonder if we will be seeing a "mini" XXX anytime soon...... ???


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

this thing is pretty cool. If only there weren't so many other things I need to buy...


----------



## Maverick Racing (Aug 9, 2002)

I can see it now...Little mod mod motors, graphite add ods, titanium turnbuckles, MIP CVDs, threaded aluminum shocks...Hey, how about a Mini XXXTMF?


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

Well last month everyone was asking what Losi was going to do in answer to the B4. 

Guess this answers thier question. :;-):

One more RC truck for me to buy. Oh my aching Mastercard!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

That really is one sweet looking 1/18th truck...

Oh... man that thing has HUGE potential for fun around the house.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

DynoMoHum said:


> That really is one sweet looking 1/18th truck...
> 
> Oh... man that thing has HUGE potential for fun around the house.


You said it.... and indoor offroad tracks in basements and garages.

Love your name....Frank Zappa??


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Zappa would be "Dinah-Mo-Hum" . He actually enjoys racing his dynos more than his cars...... J/K!!


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

I checked with the owner of our local HobbyTown USA. He has 6 of them pre-ordered. Hubba-hubba!


----------



## rcnerd (Jan 14, 2003)

mine's on order at my lhs!!


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

I've reserved mine at the LHS...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I'll wait... too many other things I want to buy right now...


Yeah... Zappa... "watermellonineasterhay" was too long... So was TheManFromUtopia, and when I shortend it to TMFU no one knew what the **** it meant.


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

Reserved one as well. Looks like fun the track director at my LHS said there would be a section of our off-road track laid out for these next spring!!!! Definitely need the 6or 7 cell Lithium pack and some COOL threaded oil filled shocks!!!


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

I'll be buying a few. Did you watch that video?

What about a plane brushless motor and speed control, running cells just think about the speed and run time?


----------



## rcnerd (Jan 14, 2003)

anyone check out nov rcca mag yet??


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

More info on page 158 RCCA Nov issue.
Also, video HERE (3.1 MB .WMV)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I got to see one of these first hand this past weekend, It is hot!!!
Maybe BRP will be able to make some hop up parts for it :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

That's cool Bud! Glad you were able to check one out and even cooler that you might be able to get in on the hop-up market for it!


----------



## rcnerd (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd like to see a chassis (blue?) for saddle packs......


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd like to see real shocks. You could tell in the Losi video that the friction shocks are not perfect.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

When the truck is released Losi will have optional oil/coil shocks available.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They have it pretty much covered. Yes oil filled shocks are a must have and they should be out when the truck hits the shops. 
I don't think a chassis will be too easy to do based on how the front end mounts and all the angles for kick up and stearing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- can I build a track behind your shop?


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Here's another site that has cropped up in support of the much anticipated Mini-T:
http://www.minioffroaders.com/
I haven't seen so much hype for an unreleased vehicle since the TC3! Just hope the release date of Thanksgiving doesn't turn into Christmas or Easter....


----------



## Bill Jeric (Aug 29, 2003)

K1M:
Rest assured that shops will receive cars in late November/early December. Product is in transit now.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

So, You guys who ordered them, have you got them yet? Lots of folks on another web forum I read from time to time are reporting they have theirs. 

If ya got it, how is it?


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

No sign of them around here yet. There is a nice article in new (Jan) Xtreme Page 56. They rated it really well, lots of fun & tuff. Can't wait!


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Had 4 of them racing at our local track last night. It looks like the rechargables are a must. I guy had a 5 cell pack and the others had regular AAs. The AAs would really drop off about 3 minutes into it. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## RS4MT (Jul 14, 2002)

I think these things are really cool!!! A must have. The mph seem to really vary between stock and different hop ups. Anyway, what kind of charger are you planing to use with the rechargeable packs? I would have asked the guys at the track but i've been way to busy to get to the track. Other than the motors made specifically for the mini t, can you adapt other mini motors?


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

RS4MT said:


> Anyway, what kind of charger are you planing to use with the rechargeable packs? (SNIP!) Other than the motors made specifically for the mini t, can you adapt other mini motors?


Any charger safe for NiMH AA cells or 2/3A cells (5 and 6 cell packs) will do. I charge AAs at 1.25 to 1.50 amp with the delta/peak set at 4ma per cell. 

I personally use a Duratrax Digital Pirahna or Novak Millinium charger. The Duratrax is best suited as it is AC/DC and thus packs light. The fact that its only $50 is also nice. :thumbsup: 

The Mini-T uses the same size motors as the Micro RS4. If you go to a big block (speed 300) motor you may have to modify the motor plate just like the Micro RS4.


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

I was under the immpression that these mini-Ts used a different motor than anything else on the market. I read in one of the mags that none of the other micro or mini motors would fit. This was because losi bought a load of motors without checking what else was out, then made the motor plate fit the motor. This is also why they are releaseing another motor plate to allow the usage of the more common mini motors.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

highster said:


> I was under the immpression that these mini-Ts used a different motor than anything else on the market. I read in one of the mags that none of the other micro or mini motors would fit. This was because losi bought a load of motors without checking what else was out, then made the motor plate fit the motor. This is also why they are releaseing another motor plate to allow the usage of the more common mini motors.


it is a odd screw pattern, but a 300 sized motor. but the trinity monster/team orion baja motors comes with or w/out a new motor plate. and many at one18 have moded the stock plate to hold speed 300 motors. :dude:


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

Highster,

Im going on heresay as I have not seen one yet. But from what I had heard it used the same size motor as the Micro. In the photos I've seen it looks more like a Speed 300 size as it is a round can. 

Fact is I won't know until I get mine. They have not showed up at my LHS yet. I have a Speed 300 I was saving for my Micro. I will trial fit it when my Mini T comes in. :dude: 

Our indoor carpet track plans to run them box stock only to build the class fast and keep it fun.










This is our track. Sorry about the blurry figure. I needed a time exposure for my camera to get the picture.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I just got back from work[HOBBY TOWN] and we just got 6 trucks. Had 4 sold before I came home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi,

The motor that is included with the Mini T is a 280 motor. A 300 motor will definitely not fit onto the motor plate without modifications. 
If you really want to go fast with your Mini T's modify the motor plate and drop in one of those Krystal3 motors from UnitedRC www.unitedrc.com


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just got my Mini-T Cool little truck.... The Monster Micro moter will fit with minor adjustments....I need the 6 cell plate....
I think Steve will race them at the next HobbyTown race.. :wave:


----------



## BRPSC18racer (Nov 25, 2003)

*mini t*

I got my min-t today with my team orion 6 cell and team orion mod motor.
Its cool. The only thing that is kinda crappy is the shocks. Its bouncy. But its pretty fast for what it is.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro-Racer>>> If you stop at HT again could you pick up a Mini T for me since I will be at the champs all weekend. The one I thought was coming for me did not happen


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

I got my *RED Mini XXXT* today here in central Missouri... *This is the coolest 'toy' I've ever seen!* Even with the stock motor and a 5-cell Orion NiMh pack, it's pretty darn fast! OH -- as an old guy who's been around since the invention of dirt, I had some old 4x8mm bearings left over from my Kyosho Ultima days -- PERFECT fit for the axles! HUGE improvement in performance and smooth driving over the stock plastic bushings!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

For those of you whom are not liking the stock shocks and are interested in another alternative until Losi releases theirs, you can use the Associated VCS shocks. You really only need two of them for the rear. They work pretty well and the car can handle the larger jumps without bottoming.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

What VCS (I assume the 'micro' shocks, like we use for the side shocks on 3-shock oval cars?) springs do you use?


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Oh - a question...

I've had a terrible time getting my new Orion 1100 mAh NiMh packs for my Mini-T to take a charge the first time... Using a Millenium pro on the 5cell "receiver" profile with Nimh2, it took at least 6-7 false peaks before I seemed to get a good charge...?

Any "TIPS"...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2003)

Associated VCS. Just like what you are describing.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

tfrahm,

NiMH packs take several charge cycles to come up to speed, so to speak. I have a Millenium and since it has some basic charge info differences since it is older, you may wish to consider what I do...
I use the Linear Charging option and reduce the cell peak to the lowest value I can (0.4 mV per cell) and I reduce the charging number of cells by 1 cell.
This gives a much softer peak and I charge at 600-800 mAH until the packs have been cycled a few times. NiMH packs are notorius for false peaks when new. Sometimes they have a tendency to peak so softly the charger misses it.

Don't discharge them below 1.0 per cell for long life as well. You will need to manually discharge them
a few times to get them to accept full charge and to keep them fresh. After the pack is broken in you will not need to discharge the NiMH pack, they don't have a memory effect like NiCads are rumored to have. Good luck!


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

*Mini T*

I just got home from the LHS. I bought 2 of them. One red and a blue one. These are just a marvel. I just can't get the garage cleaned up fast enough. I had to come in to let the dust settle so I can vacuumn up all the dust off of the carpet. He he he, now I remember why I let my son put that piece of carpet on the floor.

Got the red one out and put batteries in and ran it around in the house. Ton 'O' fun!! My wife thinks that I am crazy, but she has thought that ever since I got my first R/C car in 1987. Ya Think ???

Will be waiting patiently for shocks. Working on bearings as we speak.

More later..................... :wave: 

Rick


----------



## Blind (Sep 4, 2003)

*narf*

I hate RTR radio gear.


















works good now though 

(Hitec HS-85MG, Tekin Chrome FM rx, *not pictured* GM V3R, 370 big block motor, 6 zapped KAN 1050's)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What type of Mod's did you have to do to get the Hitec HS-85MG servo to work?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Just a note::: I put some of the Losi 'White' grease in the shocks and that seemed to slow down the bounce a little. I may try some thicker grease soon. I'll keep you posted. Trying to keep it as close to "STOCK" as possible.

Thanks for the tip on bearings. I found some at the LHS.

Rick


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

I tore down my rear shocks after trying different greases, and cleaned the shock shaft, and rubber bushings, one small drop of CA to the underside of the "piston" and slid the bushing all the way up. after the CA set, I reassembled the shocks with some grease. It doesn't prevent the truck from bottoming out, but at least it stops the rear from bouncing up and down like a bobble head doll!

Now, I'm waiting on my newly assembled 7-cell AAA NimH cells to charge..........


----------



## Blind (Sep 4, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> What type of Mod's did you have to do to get the Hitec HS-85MG servo to work?
> 
> :thumbsup:


had to mill out some of the moldings in the front servo area of the chassis, mainly the bar that goes behind the stock servo seperating it from the battery compartment, the 85MG is longer than the stock servo so it sits a little in the battery area.

I'd like to use a servo saver, but it wont fit, so thats why I chose the 85MG and not the 81MG


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

*Mini T clips --- Tips*

Bend the end of the body clips 90 deg so you can get them in and out easier. I also used an Associated body clip for the battery compartment/Hold down, and bent it 90 deg too.

Works very nicely.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

check here for batts for the Mini T 
http://www.promatchracing.com/minit8cell.jpg
They also have a 6 cell pack too 
What would be the best motor to balls to the walls fast 
Where would I get it and how much 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

Well, I am partial to the Krystal3 motor from www.unitedrc.com =)

I am the tuner of these motors and all that I can say is that they are fast. 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. The retail on the motors is $25.


----------



## boatanchor48 (Oct 3, 2001)

what is the 4th (tan) wire on the servo for?


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

*4th wire*

I am not exactly sure but it has to do with the fact that the circuit board for the servo is in the speed controller. Usually there is '+' , '-' and signal but it is a mystery to me too.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

All the electronics are in the ESC/Reciver combo....only gears in the servo...so you can't just change ONE of the the 3 but all 3 must be changed!


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Can you still use the speed control with another receiver and different servo?


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

*We NEED Parts!*

Well -- we DO love these little beasties, but...

At the local track Saturday night, even in the hands of experienced racers, only one was still going by the end of the night...

Broken front spindle carrier...

Broken rear hub...

Ball cups pop off constantly...

Turnbuckles (actually just threaded rod) bend WAY too easy...

WE still love them, but...

*Hey LOSI! The LHS can NOT get parts, so they are almost all "parked" until further notice!*


----------



## amtceo (Mar 13, 2003)

*Mini T*

Good point about the availability of parts Tom. Even though my Mini T was still running at the end of the night, I still had problems... Looks like you pointed out the ball cups popping off.... ALL THE TIME! and I had to bend the turnbuckles back straight every few minutes.

On a side note, I cut a MicroRS4 rear pod spring (long one in the back) to fit under the rear MiniT springs on the shock shaft. This seemed to stop the bottoming out and remove most of the bounce from the rear end.

I got MINI T on the brain....!LOL! Lets see...I've already got bearings, mod motor, 6 cell pack...hmmm...what else can I buy...LOL!

Phil


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tie rods and upper links will be one of the first things I look at to make.
Will keep all informed. :thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Bud -- you make 'em, we'll buy 'em... Just post to let us know where to send the money...


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

boatanchor48 said:


> what is the 4th (tan) wire on the servo for?


Just an "educated guess", but...:

A servo normally just needs a 'signal', '+', and '-' and it is happy... However, as someone pointed out earlier, part of the normal servo circuitry is external to the stock "servo" on the mini-T... So at least part of the wiring must now perform functions normally internal to the servo. One of these is that the way the servo "senses" it's position is with a small potentiometer that is under the output gear -- as the output shaft moves, it is changing the position of the potentiometer (sort of like turning the 'trim' knob on the radio to one side or the other). This "feedback" is normally used by the internal electronics to move the output shaft until the position of the output gear "matches" the signal being sent by the reciever. With the electronics now external to the servo, there must be at least one wire that carries this potentiometer "feedback" position reading back to those external electronics...

Does that help?


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

tfrahm said:


> Broken front spindle carrier...
> 
> Broken rear hub...
> 
> ...


I will be ordering the hubs for our shop and my personal use. 

As for the ball cups, a trip to the DuBro parts tree may be the answer. I picked up their small ball cups, captured-ball ends and 4-40 threaded rod.

The captured ball-ends use a screw too small to replace the Losi ball-ends. However I was able to drill deeper into the rear bulkhead and mount it securely. At the hub end I just used the included nut to hold it all together. The CBEs are just short enough to allow about 3/32nd of an inch of the 4-40 to be exposed when adjusted for 3 deg neg. camber.

If you wanted to use these in the front you would have to cut them down. 

A 4-40 tap made threading the end much easier. 

The front links were also replaced with 4-40s. But I used the DuBro ball-cups instead. Although AE ball cups look small enough they are not. The DuBro are just small enough and may hold better than the stock units. 

We are racing them on carpet this winter. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Shocks (only did the rear)...

VCS micro shocks, 20 wt oil, 'green' spring (lightest micro VCS spring)...

Cut down Dubro ballcup on top end (shock body). Cut it down until the body threads into the ball cup far enough to bottom out. As Bob T noted, drill out cup 'shaft' with 3/32" bit, then tap 4-40 for shock threads. The Dubro ballcup snaps right onto the stock brass ballstud on the shock tower. One fitted nearly perfect, the other seemed a bit loose on the ball stud, but OK.

For the botton, get Dubro 2-56 rod ends (I believe these are what Bob T was referring to as the 'CBE' ends). Again, cut down until there is only enough of the shaft to thread onto the shock bottom/spring cup. on the A-arm shock mount, carefully shave off the 'lip' around the screws that hold the mount to the A-arm. When you mount the shock onto the lower mount, the stock screw fits very nicely into the 2-56 hole in the CBE/Shock end. 

This method leaves all shock tower and A-arm parts 'stock' in case the LOSI shocks (when released) are a better option...

Haven't been to the track, but at home, jumps as small as the cardboard ramp used to cause severe bottoming out and bouncing -- with these VCS shocks on the rear, it jumps and lands just like the big boys...

I just hope my repaired rear hub holds up for Saturday night...


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

CBE=Captured Ball End

Yes they are the 2-56s.

I'll wait for Losi's shocks but I may put some soft foam in the rear shocks to cushion landings a little better. Maybe a little fuel line on the outside shaft would be better.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have two things for the Mini T on e bay. Just to see what responce would be.
Oill filled shock set ( limited quant.)
Wide front bumper
I'm working on a unisersal body mount set so you can mount our bodies and others. Our bug body looks real cool on the truck.
Also working on heavy duty tie rods, better body clips, teflon sealed ball bearings are coming, battery plugs and packs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2003)

I will spread the word!


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

*mini t shocks*

Bud,

can you post a pic of your mini t shock you are comin out with ????


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

You got a link to them?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3162666926&category=44029


----------



## RS4MT (Jul 14, 2002)

wow, those look great :thumbsup: , it really looks like they are made well. Can't wait to get my hands on them


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

*Batteries for tha "T*

I just ran, for the second time, one of Promatch's 6 cell 1100 mah NiMH packs for the Mini-T. The first time was a real disapointment. about 5 minutes and not too much faster than the Rayovac rechargeable 1800's.
This time I charged them on my Trusty Turbo 30 @ .7amps with .03 dropback and it went way over 4500 seconds. I also had a temp probe on it and it went from 74 deg room temp to 86 deg. Then I took to my track in the garage which is a 12X12 carpet track with some goofy obstacles and 2 of the cardboard jumps taped together side by side.

WOW WOW WOW 

LIke I exchanged the stock motor for a 10 turn single. I was not able to even open it up all the way for speed but the torque was astonishing. And I thought I was going to have to take a lunch break. 32 minutes before any sign of loss of power. I'm hooked. 

Thanks Promatch!!!


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Has anyone, besides Bud Bartos discovered Delta shocks. Can you get them anywhere other than Custom Works????


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am supposed to have my mini t on the way 
I am going to order some of the 6 cell and the 8 cell packs too 
If anybody needs any of these please let me know and I can add them to my order the price is $21 and $29
LMK I am going to place the order on Monday night or Tuesday morning


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have the two new things on the web site.BRP Mini T


----------



## RS4MT (Jul 14, 2002)

Does this batrtery work for the mini-t??  Any help will be greatly appreciated. http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LL2409&P=1


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that will work but it is only 5 cell you may want the 6 cell one.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Bud -- Not trying to steal any "trade secrets", but how are you using what appears to be a *ball cup* on the bottom of the *front* VCS shocks for the mini-T? 

They must go between two ribs of the A-arm, and that requires an eyelet setup, and I cannot find an eyelet type ball end (tried dubro 2-56 -- too "thick" and too long) that will work... 

Hmmm...????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We are making them !!! you can install the shocks in about 5 min.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have the BRP oil shocks...they were VERY easy to install...a perfect fit!

check it out:
http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/MiniTHopups.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I did soem checking about the 8 cell packs 
The ESC will handle the packs The MOTORS will NOT 
I ordered 2 6 cell and 2 8 cells to resale 

If anybody knows where I can get me an aftermarket motor BY Friday LMK I am going to haev mine up and running and will run a couple of runs witht he 6 cell and than to show off I am going to run the 8 cell So that should be the end of it LOL
SO I NEED A MOTOR 
Thanks all


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

If you want a modified motor, e-mail Jon Wyant from www.unitedrc.com. He may be able to supply you with our Krystal 3 motors. I don't think he has any in stock at the moment but he should have them very soon.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am looking to get one by Friday I go on vacation and really want another motor before I blow this one up 
Even a used one will work


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Some of the slot car motors should work since they are designed to work on 12 volts. Ask Bud or maybe Parama.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Just got back from the LHS. They are getting in a good supply of parts. Some unpainted bodies, I didn't realize how small the 'E' clips are until I saw them in the bag. Boy they are going to be fun to repalce and to find in the carpet of my hobby room. Gear sets for the servo. Bearings for the wheels and bearing sets for the transmission. 'A' arms, shock towers etc. This is great news. Now if only the shocks would show up. I read all about them on the Losi site but they wont be available till after the holidays. Oh well I will wait for them. 

In the mean time I will continue to try to figure out why on my Mini-T's I glued the rubber pistons to the screw heads in the shocks. One works just like it had oil filled shocks and the other didn't change a bit. I dont get it. Vexing at it's finest.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Trixter,

FYI...
BRP, budbartos, has been selling some nice shocks that are a bolt on affair. He has been selling them on ebay along with a bumper. The shocks work very well micro_racer reports. 
Last I heard was the Losi shocks are going to be sometime after the holidays. 

The forces the shocks see are different depending on whether it is the front or rear. The way and speed the jumps and bumps are taken are going to determine the forces seen as well. Is this the reason for the differences? Have you swapped them to see if it is the difference in performance?


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: Bud Bartos/BRP--- I received my shocks and bumper in the mail today they look great,I can't hardly wait to install and run them.

Thanks,

Mark Borem


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We will have some softer rate springs coming for the shock sets and our Teflon sealed ball bearings should be in soon. Will be working on the upper links and tie rod set this weekend, mine bent like a pretzel!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Has anyone put the bearing kit in the tranny yet. If so are the results noticable.


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

Trixter said:


> Has anyone put the bearing kit in the tranny yet. If so are the results noticable.


The tranny is aready equiped with bearings. Just the wheels need them. That's why they are sold as a separate set. 

I had the same question as you a few weeks ago and someone was nice enough to answer.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

*Trans Bearings*

Thanks BobT. The more I play with these things the more surprised I become. They are great. Still perplexed at the shock thing though.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Does anybody know where I can get me a Mini t 
The one I was suppposed to have coming still isn't here


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Promatchracer said:


> Does anybody know where I can get me a Mini t
> The one I was suppposed to have coming still isn't here


try a hobbytown. my local hobbytown has like 6. and a tone of parts.
good luck.

peter :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Try eBay or try ultimatehobbies.com they clain to have over 250 of them


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Ultimate Hobbies also has free shipping for orders in December that ar over $50. 
http://www.ultimatehobbies.com//p582.html
Thought I'd pass it along...

Supporting your local hobby shop keeps them in business. They also can support products they sell.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Our local hobby shop here in Pa still has not been able to get any mini-t's, but I was able to finally get my hands on one at the track today. It was run with our BRP class and although it has a few weak spots, I was very impressed. The shocks (or lack of), the tie rods bent, and although it was run on 6 cells, it could use more motor. Even so, I fell in love with it and I want one more than ever!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Had our first Mini-T race at the HobbyTown track. We made a few jumps with plywood over the carpet track boards. It was a lot of FUN! I was real happy with the BRP oil filled shocks. I had the soft springs in the front and hard springs in the rear. I also put in the BRP bearings, a nice addition. We had a lot of fun jumping on, over, into each other. We had 5 trucks, but I am sure we will have more next race! 

:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Right the Mini T race was cool!! Go to test the BRP front bumper again as Tangtesters truck was coming to a Jup I picked up the jump board and the hit the wall full throttle!! ( not done on purpose )
The shocks looked to be a awesome advantage over the junps.
It was cool :thumbsup:


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

5 trucks must have been FUN. Unless someone is using 75Mhz 6 would be the maxx at one time, which brings up a question.

I see Radio Shack is offering 6 more channels on the 27mhz band for their Xmods. I wonder if this means the FCC has approved their use.

Anyone out there heard anything?

These channels are in between the present channels 1-6. I'm tempted to buy a set ($16 for all six TX and RX) and see if they work ok in my Mini T and or Mini Zs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

They will work on your Mini T truck.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I used them last night....no problems - $15.99 at the shack!


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm on my way to get some now.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have a few new things for your Mini T online BRP racing.com 

Check them out!
Coming soon upper link and tie rod set with turnbuckles. Universal body mount kit so you can mount any 1/18th body on your Killer Mini T :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

BRP is building a nice line of mini-T hopups. Thanks to Bud your mini-T can be real "Super Machine". :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

k1m should we bring our Mini-T's to your track in Jan?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe that is what I will run  
E bay bidding on shocks at new record high of $72.00  

We will have the tie rod sets and universal body mount kits ready this week!!! Watch the web site BRP racing


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Also if you did not notice the X mod crystal sets are split freq. So that means with them you could run up to 12 Mini t's at a time 
I will also have a way to put the Hi tech HS81MG in the truck this week. :wave:


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Bud--- I thought the hitec 81mg was a direct fit the only issue was with the servo output shaft (hex head versus normal splined). I was going to use the supplied "arm" that comes with the servo and attach a Mini-t ball stud to it. Please let me know what is correct. and if I need an "adapter" let me know and I will order one.

oh by the way --- Lots of positive comments on the shocks and a lot of aww how cute on the bumper.

Later,

Mark


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> k1m should we bring our Mini-T's to your track in Jan?


Sure, why not?
Unfortunately since I guess I was bad last year, Santa didn't bring me one   
Yet....
We're still waiting for ours here in the "fringe" areas, but last week a guy showed up with one. He ran it in the fun BuRP class and got whopped on pretty bad, but he had a ball.

Are the servos that come in the miniT's not up to snuff?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

k1m -- check out eBay for a new Mini-T...some have been going for $110 - $130 new in box!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Beware of shipping costs on ebay...make sure you know what it will cost before you bid. Lest you pay a fortune in shipping. FWIW


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The servo fix will be with the servo saver!! Don't forget if you change the servo you can't use the Mini t rec'v/ speed control.


----------



## outlandr91 (Dec 15, 2002)

I have a question about the four wires coming out of the servo.Usually there are three.One for signal, negative and positive.What's the fourth wire for?


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

outlandr91 said:


> I have a question about the four wires coming out of the servo.Usually there are three.One for signal, negative and positive.What's the fourth wire for?



This is not a normal servo,,,,, the contolling circuitry for the servo is in the receiver. So, two wires are for the motor, and two are for the positioning potentiometer.


----------



## outlandr91 (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks for the info, MAC !!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have the universal adjustable body mount kit ready.
The turnbuckle upper link and Tie rod set will be ready very soon.
Keep a eye on BRP racing 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

Trixter,I just picked up a promatch battery sundau and raced it and felt the same way you did,not much difference. I am racing it again tonight do you think I will see a difference in performance once I get a couple of cycles through it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

The Promatch cells are expensive and yield less performance than the KAN cells. 

You can purchase nicely built KAN packs from www.unitedrc.com for quite a bit less than what you will pay for an equivalent ProMatch pack.

The ProMatch cells are 1000 mAh and are zapped which will in turn decrease the usable life of the cell.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have tryed the unitedrc pack and it was fast!!!!!!


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

I searched in and out of the manuals on my truck and didnt find any info on the ESC Unit, i was just wondering what kind of a mod motor it could take on the stock ESC?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have some new things up on the web site BRP racing 
Upper link and tie rod set with turnbuckles will be ready by friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Upper links and tie rods ready now!!! Some on E bay


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

hey bud, i have a question?
how do you have your min-t set up? 

i am have some electronics issues witht mine.  and they said send it in. i did intend to "hop-up" the electronics, but wanted to get some other 18th scaler cars first. i have ran mine only for about 5 minutes.

and to every body else what elecronics are you running?


i have picked up a ipd race 20 esc, and was leaning tword the hitec hs-81mg servo.

thanks for your time and

:jest: HAPPY NEW YEAR :wave:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Ron,

A favorite ESC amongst the BRP SC18/FW18/Pro chassis crowd is the LRP Quantum series. Very small and very capable. The Quantum reversing ones are very nice and handy when practicing and playing around. The older Novak Atom and Cyclones do very well also. The Novak Spy can handle a Speed 300 6V motor but it has no use for 10th scale cars as it is a Micro ESC only. The Futaba MC230CR is a very good sport ESC with a decent size and is well regarded by most who race BRPs in the Cleveland area.

The Hitec HS81MG is very popular but it sometimes suffers from potentiometer problems and lack of consistent centering or jittering. Hitec is very good about resolving issues with their equipment and it is often under warranty repairs or free to the consumer. The Hitec HS85MG is a much better quality metal gear servo but the price is around $31 at ServoCity. Worth the extra money over a HS81MG. The Futaba S3102 is a metal gear precision micro that goes for $65. The resin gear Futaba S3101 is a precision micro servo that goes for $30. 

The Novak XXL is very popular and we are seeing more use of the Novak XXtra synthesized receivers. You generally have less trouble with FM equipment as you are probably aware. 

Hope this helps. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ronbeck>> My Mini-T still has all the stock electronic in it. I hope to have time and work somthing out to fit the Hi tech HS81MG servo in.
I wish they would have made it so you could replace the servo with say a JR. or at least put a splined output on it so it would match the other small servos out there.


----------



## RS4MT (Jul 14, 2002)

Does anyone know if you can use a 300 motor with the stock electronics?  I'm aware that you must change the motor plate a little.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yes you can -- you will need to modify the motor plate or buy a speed 300 motor plate (look on eBay)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Check out the new Jeep BRP Body!

http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/Mini_T.html


----------



## ratt (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud,

Anything in the way of softer springs coming from you for the mini-t. Are Associated's #4475 black 4.0lb springs any softer than what your selling.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Ratt--- I have the BRP shocks on my mini-t and the "stock" silver springs are a little stiff,so I bought the black 4,0 lb. vcs springs and they did the trick (as close as you can get to a "regular" suspension feel)

later,

Mark


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

MDB >> Yers those are what we are running. 20 wt in front 30 Wt in rear.


----------



## CJONES (Nov 27, 2002)

*charger questions*

somebody may have already answered this question but i didn't read all the post to find out. sorry i got in on the mini-t a lil late!! i plan on getting one of these lil boogers as soon as i find a way to charge the batteries with out taking them out every time. i want to run the orion 1800's and get a charger that will just plug into the connector for the radio. do you know what will work and charge in about 15-25 minutes?

thanks for all the help.....chris


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I put the BRP turnbuckle upper link and tie rod set on the Mini-T today....easy install....they work GREAT!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I got my Hitec HS81MG servo in my truck, It came out sweet :thumbsup: 
Should be able to wheelie out of every turn.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud-- so you took out the stock ESC -- what are you using?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Atom and a switch so I can run any freq. Hope it works :lol:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Bud, Are you using any type of servo saver?

Also, for those that are interested, I just got my set of XMod crystals. The cost is $15.95 for a set of *6* crystals!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Using the stock one. I filed the ouput shaft on the 81MG to a hex was not too hard to do.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pro-Line has a Crowd Pleazer Mini-T Body -- Part #3172-00 $13.00


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

So where's some links to all the aluminum parts and other hopup goodies like that.

I have been on BRP' site, they have some cool things as well. Good work Bud


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

erock1331 said:


> So where's some links to all the aluminum parts and other hopup goodies like that.
> 
> I have been on BRP' site, they have some cool things as well. Good work Bud



http://www.gpmracing.com.hk/car/page/minit1.jpg


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Bud
Is your turnbuckles/tie-rods set, 4-40 or 2-56??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They are 4-40 2-56 is too small as is the 2 mm.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

If the cups are 4-40 then, I was under the assumption that if you used a 4-40 ball stud that you would have to reamout the holes and use a 4-40 tap so the losi holes could be made to fit a 4-40 ball stud.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We include a thread cutting screw if you don't have a tap. 3mm which is what the stock ball studs are is very close to 4-40. Our tie rod / upper link set works out very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Joy wants a bumper #510, I think we'll both need a set of bearings #520. The turnbuckles #512 are a must! The stock rods bend VERY easily and turnbuckles are MUCH easier to adjust. Bud's shocks are made by AE and have threaded bodies, plus he includes all the hardware to mount them to your mini-T


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Bud.

Another question.

I have the Losi 1100 mah 6-cell, 2/3 cell pack.
I have been hearing different info regarding charging discharging.

I have heard .5 - 2.4 amps to charge. For racing what should I charge at and what dropback?
Also should I be discharging these packs? if so at what amps.
Sorry I am new to the 2/3 cells.

Thanks


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd like to hear Bud's opinion on this as well. One theory or "rule of thumb" that I've read is charge any smaller NiMH cell (AA, AAA, 2/3A etc) so that it will take an hour to charge. So a 1100Mah would be charged at 1.1 amp.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

All I know is I charge them at 2 amps pulse with a old Novak charger. The ni mh cells I do not discharge to store. I do cycle a new pack several times and discharge them at 5 amps.


----------



## amtceo (Mar 13, 2003)

Cool Mini T Hop-Ups

http://www.gpmracing.com.hk/car/page/pop_minit1.asp


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> All I know is I charge them at 2 amps pulse with a old Novak charger. The ni mh cells I do not discharge to store. I do cycle a new pack several times and discharge them at 5 amps.


5 when you say several times is say 5 cycles enough to get them broken in?

I have charged my pack 3 times and each time it seems to get stronger. 
so far I have used 1.5, 2.0 then 1.1 amps to charge and really havent seen a difference yet other than the time it takes to charge.
I have yet to drain a pack yet either even after running for about a 1/2 hour.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

With NiMH cells you have to be concerned about getting them too hot. Charging them at lower rates generally will make them last longer. Discharging below .9V a cell can kill them. Leaving them discharged between long periods of no use can also lead to dead cells. I've experienced some of the above and learned the hard way. The newer KAN cells and a few of the new design NiMH are a different beast...
They act more like NiCds than NiMH batteries. In fact, the old 500AR cell was loved by Speed 400 pylon racer airplane guys and general airplane guys because of the high discharge rate and voltage. They were red wrapped cells and were about the only thing used in competition at the time. Sanyo's 600AE has a lousy discharge curve.
The KAN950 and 1050 are 2/3A equivalents in a NiMH battery and they
have higher discharge voltage than the 500ARs as well as higher current discharge characteristics with a very flat discharge curve. They can discharge at 20-25A rates without harm to the cell. The 500AR could do that as well but only had 500 mAH of capacity. 

So, really, you have to know what kind of cells you are dealing with to know what kind of abuse they can take (abuse by the manufacturer is anything over the rated charge rates which are typically 1/10th of cell capacity for 14-16 hours.)

Generally I don't go over 1.5x capacity for charge rates unless they are designed for fast charge like the 500AR cells. You also have to let them cool to room temp (hour at least) between charges or you shorten the life of the cell. Depends somewhat on how much you are paying for the cell and what cost is reasonable for lifecycle replacement.

RAFster
David


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Intelligentsia said:


> Well, I am partial to the Krystal3 motor from www.unitedrc.com =)
> 
> I am the tuner of these motors and all that I can say is that they are fast.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to ask. The retail on the motors is $25.


Do you need modifications for this to fit on the MiniT?
Do they sell new mounting plates?


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

erock1331 said:


> Do you need modifications for this to fit on the MiniT?
> Do they sell new mounting plates?


yes you need to drill out some material fo rhte k3 to fit. but there are a few motor plates out for the speed 300 motors.
http://www.ipdraceshop.com/cat_country.cfm


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I really like the Ruby Racing Motor....It's a speed 300 size and will out perform the Orion big Block hands down! :devil:


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey Micro Who Makes The Ruby? Is That What Your Running In Your Truck?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This is the link for the Ruby Motor..

http://www.kingdaddyracing.com/pages/1/index.htm

I got this motor a few weeks ago, but was waiting for the Speed 300 motor plate to come in from Country Alloy Works...

I raced a friend with an Orion Big Block, we both had the same AA cells gearing ect-- the Ruby was faster off the line and had much more top end speed. :wave:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I thought the Speed 300 was the hands down fastest in the Mini T from what I have been reading on other boards. I know they said its faster than the Trinity Monster and the Orion Big Block.


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

*They are speed 300 motors*

Those Ruby, k3 motors are just a speed 300 with timing advanced. Same motor though.


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

On my mini-t I installed a hi-tec 85mg for steering,a novak spy esc and a novak xxl rec. The truck is 100% better,turns on a dime and reaches top speed alot faster. I run the promatch battery,charge at 1amp and peak at 2amps,discharge at 5amps every race day. I also changed the stock pinion to a 16 tooth.My truck just seems to be getting faster every week.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

What kind of pinions are you guys using as replacements and where do you get them.
We plan on running on our local oval which is 190' runline. Right now the thing winds out in like 10 feet.


----------



## hyperdriver77 (Jan 20, 2004)

i was just wondering if anyone in here knew how to figure out rollout.. I know how to figure it out with pan is it the same or what do i do??


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

MintRollOut = TireDia*3.14159/(2.71*(Spur/Pinion))

(according to my information, 2.71 is the internal tranny ratio -- other than that, the principle is the same as pancars...)


----------



## hyperdriver77 (Jan 20, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

I am using the losi pinions,they come in 12,14,16. The stock one is 14. My buddy took and made a sleeve for the motor shaft and switched everything over to 64 pitch,makes the truck more quiet.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Joe 
I havent looked at the gears, what are the stock gears? 32 or 48 pitch?


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

erock1331 said:


> Joe
> I havent looked at the gears, what are the stock gears? 32 or 48 pitch?



they are a metric 48 pitch.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Ron
Are there any replacement Pinion gears out there yet? Or do you have to use slot car gears?


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

Losi sells three pinions for it,they are 12 14 16. All three cost like four dollars.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

erock1331 said:


> Thanks Ron
> Are there any replacement Pinion gears out there yet? Or do you have to use slot car gears?


i don't know what people are exactly doing, but here is a link to a delrin gear someone is running.

http://www.one18th.com/showtoy.php?id=1775


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

cool thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How was the racing at Freddies??
I should have our two new Mini T bodies by next week I think you will like them!


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Bud,
Rob and I stopped out to watch the racing. 
We never raced though. Wed will be our first night.
I think there were about 25 stock Mini T's and a couple heats of mod mini t's. 
They run a heat of oval, then change the track for road course. 2 heats and a main of each.
Plenty of parts in stock over there too. You could probably build almost and entire kit with what they have in stock.
In the stock class there were alot of beginner drivers but the carnage wasnt too bad.
The one mod heat I watched was pretty clean with some good drivers.
I would bring a table to pit on. Cause most of the ones there were filled up. 
Very nice facilty and hobby shop. And it was about 80 degrees in there so dont overdress cause they keep the heat on....
LOL


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

We also raced them on the high banks at Classic hobbies Saturday night.
We only had 5 of them but we had fun.
The only mods we had were foams, bearings and oil filled shocks. I think if we allow gear changes they will be okay with the stock motor. That or we may do something with the infield and make it a road course.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have some new 3mm aluminum wheel lock nuts blue anodized #522 they should be on web site soon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bring them to the race Thursday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have some there and they are now on the web site.


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey Bud are you selling a shim kit for the mini-t?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

BudBartos said:


> We have some new 3mm aluminum wheel lock nuts blue anodized #522 they should be on web site soon !!!!!!!!!


Oh I'm sure K1M will have to have a set of those. He's a blue freak, be it parts OR nuts. :freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Shims # 521


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

tfrahm said:


> MintRollOut = TireDia*3.14159/(2.71*(Spur/Pinion))
> 
> (according to my information, 2.71 is the internal tranny ratio -- other than that, the principle is the same as pancars...)


I just did a quick calculation of rollout using the 3 losi pinion sizes (12, 14, 16) and the spur gears they offer (58, 60). My foams are 2.1" so that is what I used for tire size

Tire Size-Spur-Pinion-Rollout
---2.1----60---12----0.487
---2.1----60---14----0.568
---2.1----60---16----0.649
---2.1----58---12----0.504
---2.1----58---14----0.588
---2.1----58---16----0.672


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I was sick of my antenna breaking, and being dragged during a race. Worse yet is when Bud’s broke and wrapped around his axel! So a quick and cheap fix--- I cut the antenna just below the body roof line (where it brakes anyways), and put both ends into a piece of nitro tubing. Now I have a flexible antenna! I tried it out at the last race and it worked GREAT! My LHS gave me the inch piece of tubing for FREE! Will have some pic's soon..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have two new Mini-T bodies ready they should be on the web site tuesday. You can see them now on e bay :thumbsup:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> We have two new Mini-T bodies ready they should be on the web site tuesday. You can see them now on e bay :thumbsup:



any bodies gear for the tlt-1 one? like panel van or something?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

the new bodies: Mini-T J


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

the Mini-T ODA


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Does anybody have a set of front turn buckels they will part with and part with soon I need a set by Friday 
I broke mine and can't find any any where 
I will take after market too 
Also I am in need of teh new Orion mod motor or any direct replacment aftermarket motor 
I want to try out my 8 cell packs but The mototr wont handle them 

Thanks in advance I can also Pay Via Paypal


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

go to www.brpracing.com get the turnbuckels. The Orion motor is NOT a direct replacment, it will require a new motor plate. BRP has a mod motor and plate.....just ask Bud..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro Racer >> That is a Mini-T ODA :thumbsup:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I was thinking the wrong thing when I said turn buckles I mean the the part the Axle is in and the turnbuckles hook too My brain isn't working right I think it is the Spindles 
Who has a direct replacement motor


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Losi should have both try stormer hobbies


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We now have a chassis brace for the front end. check it out at BRPracing 
It really mkes the front bulkheads much stronger :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I looked for it Bud, did not find it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It should be up soon!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

it is also on eBay..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3177937508&category=2565


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

All the new stuff is online now !!!!! Thanks to Hankster :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I just finished putting standard hobby level electronics in my wifes mini-t. I used a Hitec HS-81MG, Futaba MC230CR ESC with a Futaba FP-R122JE reciever. The worst part I guess was filing down the servos output shaft to fit the Losi servo saver. I also had to dremel out the web on the chassis in the center to get it to fit in there. It's a tight fit so i just servo taped it in. What a difference it made! Steering is much more predictable (and quieter) and throttle responce is more like we're used to also. Bud's shocks are next!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that setup is great !!! Why they did not use a splined servo?????
Would have made things easy.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Another thing we noticed is the increase in speed and power. Using the same battery and motor, I'd say that the team Losi ESC must have been very inefficient.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Both of our Mini-T's are down now.......one has a broken steering arm, the other has a broken rear hub! Good thing we have two, maybe I can make one of them run. Hope parts don't take TOO long!


----------



## tmurray (Aug 14, 2002)

*Servo ?*

Hello All,
Has any made a servo metal geared or not that bolts righ in to the losi chassis?
Thanks,
Tom Murray
Jacksonville,IL
[email protected]


----------



## amtceo (Mar 13, 2003)

*Nitro...Mini T*

Just in case any of you didn't see this....here is a nitro conversion for your Mini T.
Nitro Mini T Conversion


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That is NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, it is very nice. Probably slower than a Mini T on a six cell 300 motor but very nice work.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*BRP XXXT Parts*

Bud: Might I suggest a BRP mini-T replacement for the center link between bellcranks? (B-1029) Both of ours are sloppy already. I made one out of Kydex and it's good as new but probably won't last long either. Also, do you have any of those little clips that go in the end of the VCS shocks?(#4473) I was taking one off the other day and it went flying to places unknown.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Hey K1M.........got B-1027 parts in stock finally. I have a package waiting at the track for you this Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K1m>> Yes I have some rebuild kits that include the clip!!! Too many already making replacement steering, thr GPM one is very nice.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

cool. thanks both of you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Got the CVD's for the Mini-T....nice set up for $18.00! Not as much slop in the rear!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Anybody got a part # for the GPM steering center link? I've found alot of Mini-T parts but not that one.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think they sell just the center link. You have to buy the whole thing for like $25.00


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

k1m said:


> Anybody got a part # for the GPM steering center link? I've found alot of Mini-T parts but not that one.


K1M.......Is this what you're looking for? GSMT049 It says it's a graphite steering plate with screws.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I was wondering if anybody has any hop ups they want to get rid of 
I already have the Baja motor and 8 cell pack(Boy this things flies too)
I have Bearings and shocks I just need some more stuff to beef it up 
LMK what you have 
Thanks


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

Go to http://www.horizonhobby.com/index.asp

Do an "advanced search" on the term "Mini"
Select "CPO - Electric Car/Truck Option Parts" for product category and "All Manufactures" for manufacturer.

You will get 15 pages of Mini T stuff.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Had kind of a strange thing happen to my Mini-T. Took it out on the patio in the back yard the other day and found that I could only get about 10 ft away from it with the transmitter. I swapped out everything, starting with batterys and crystals even transmitters with the other one we have. Just before swapping reciever/ESC I decided to pull all the antenna wire out through the tube so it hung down from the end. Problem solved! Not sure why things changed, but now I have plenty of range like before. Gonna have to hook it down somehow so it doesn't get tangled. Makes putting a "real" radio in it look better than ever.


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

Any time an antenna crosses over itself such as a knot it reduces the practical length of it to where ever that knot or cross-over is. That's why pulling the wire out improved your range. It was spooled or crossed over under the body. By pulling it out you removed the cross-over and made the antenna full length again.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

BobT said:


> Any time an antenna crosses over itself such as a knot it reduces the practical length of it to where ever that knot or cross-over is. That's why pulling the wire out improved your range. It was spooled or crossed over under the body. By pulling it out you removed the cross-over and made the antenna full length again.


Funny thing is that he's been running it the same way for a few months. Dunno why it would do it all of a sudden. 

So when you getting a new servo and 230CR K1M?


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

Hi! I want to make a custom pack of AA's (NiMH) using 6 of them, and was wondering how they would fair compared to SMCs or ProMatchs pattery packs. It would be 7.2 v and 1800 MaH. Would this react the same as those smaller cells? Lmk, Thanks
Dave
PS: Will this increasethe speed by a lot? I put in a Trinity Monster Micro motor and that helped, but I want this thing to fly, thanks again


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

6 cells vs 4 cells will make a big difference in the truck's speed. However AA cells are much larger and heavier than the 2/3A cells used in most 6-cell packs made for the Mini T and Micro RS4. The extra weight of the AA pack will slow you down as compared to any 2/3A 6-cell pack. 

I buy individual 2/3A cells on line and build my own packs and they run great. Another way I have made my own packs is using 6-cell packs made for electric planes. With very little effort they can go from a 6-pack (like a 6-pack of beer cans) to a saddle-pack configuration. See the pack I am referring to at http://horizon.hobbyshopnow.com/products/description.asp?prod=HBZ1012


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

Not a bad idea BobT. Im sort of looking for the poor, i mean realy poor, mans way out.....ive lready got the cels and everything needed to build the pack.......i'll give it a shot...thanks for the reply
Dave


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

More bad news! My servo has bit the big one after 2 laps around the backyard track. That thing always sounded rough, now it still sounds that way, but the wheels don't move at all! Looks like the standard grade electronics switch is inevitable now. I've been preparing though....I picked up an XXL reciever and Quantum Pro on the swap & sell for a great price and I bought an extra HS-81MG when I changed the wife's last winter so I'm almost set. Her mini-t ran great BTW, she was kicking my butt with the stock motor!

Anybody need a stock mini-t transmitter/reciever-ESC? Let me know.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Does anybody make a replacement chassis for the mini t besides the stock. My son drove his mini t onto the oval while I was practicing and the mini-t suffered the most damage....chassis, front brace, turn buckles, and rear axle. I am in the process of ordering every part but would like to know if there is an optional chassis. I already upgraded the electronics so I am going to try something new.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

Hey K1m we hear ya...i guess i dont play with mine hard enough yet,everything is still strong ...servo etc......so u got a Quantum pro huh ? How do u like that ? Is the hs-81 direct fit or require a dremal ?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RCGEN >> We make a front chassis brace that will help solve the front end breaking off problem. BRP racing.com 
The chassis are not expensive but it is alot of work to replace them. Are brace can be installed in 5 to 10 min.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

disruptor10 said:


> Hey K1m we hear ya...i guess i dont play with mine hard enough yet,everything is still strong ...servo etc......so u got a Quantum pro huh ? How do u like that ? Is the hs-81 direct fit or require a dremal ?




I really didn't hit anything either, it just quit turning.... 

Don't actually have the quantum yet, any day though. The 1" X 1" footprint should work nice. You will need alittle Dremeling to get the HS-81 in there, but the servo saver is the hard part to mod. 

I think Trinity or Dynamite makes a red chassis that takes saddle packs also.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

k1m said:


> I think Trinity or Dynamite makes a red chassis that takes saddle packs also.


The only problem with the Trinity chassis is that to my knowledge it also increases the wheelbase. This might not be a bad thing, depending on how you look at it........

Did you get my e-mail? I ordered one of those drag links to see if it's what you're looking for. :thumbsup: Like I said, only problem is, it's red.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

The only bad thing about a longer wheelbase I can think of is messing up a precut body. Sometimes the antennas, wheelwells. and body mounts aren't in the same place too.
That drag link might be just the thing for steering slop, it's worth a try let me know when you get one. 
Red isn't as fast as blue, but it's still nice. :dude:


----------



## Sugar Daddy (Sep 28, 2003)

Not sure if anyone knew about this or not. But I just found out that Losi is releasing a servo saver for the Hi-Tech servo. Now you don't have to hack anything together!

http://www.teamlosi.com/newprod/2004prods/minit-servosvr.htm


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Also you can get the Airtronics.....
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&W=000209136&I=LXGZR6&P=K


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

The radio conversion went pretty smooth. The Hitec HS-81 MG barely squeezes between the two rear screws in the servo brace, and with a little dremeling it even fit with a cut down Kimborough servo saver on it. I had to take out enough plastic so it wouldn't bind up on the bottom of the chassis. Seems to work very well, steering response is much more predictable and strong. The LRP Quantum Pro Reverse ESC fits with room to spare and there's a definate increase in power to the motor over the stock electronics. While I was at it I added a Trinity steering drag link to make both wheels point in the same direction. Kind of a pricey little hunk of red aluminum, but it fit perfect and does the job well. Racing starts at the local off road track next week and I'm anxious to see how these mini-ts behave in the dirt.


----------



## hooked911 (May 13, 2002)

is the novak spy a decent speed controller for the mini T?? thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

It's not great. I would say that it is decent at best.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

July 17th, Elyria, OH. is the next race at BRP World Headquarters in their summer series and several of us here in Pa. are planning a ROAD TRIP!! This year the racing includes a Mini-T class along with the popular BRP's. These are without a doubt some of the fastest 1/18 scale R/C racers in the country and I'm sure the Mini-T class will be just as competitive. So far the rules as I understand them are this:

Blacktop road course with jumps. Mini-T's with no brushless motors or lithium batterys. I understand they run 10 minute mains also. Any questions contact Bud
brpracing.com


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Getting ready for the big race at Bud's. We put a Big Block in Joys mini-T thanks to Adrenaline RC for the sweet red 300 motor plate #ADR019. Fits like a glove, Joy's going to be suprised the first time she squeezes the trigger! The body is Losi's Baja Bug painted with Spaz Stix Mirror Chrome.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

k1m
nice paint.

peter


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Mini T ?????*

was wondering, just bought one of these mini T's already put bearings, shocks, and a orion rocket pack. What motors do you guys suggest for racing? as well as how do you get the losi shock to stop leaking? Any otehr sugegstions would be helpful. I race currently so racing isnt new to me just the mini T's Also what speedo do you sugegst for upgrading the current electonics? spy? XRS? also what do you need to put an hs55 servo in this vehicle?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> was wondering, just bought one of these mini T's already put bearings, shocks, and a orion rocket pack. What motors do you guys suggest for racing? as well as how do you get the losi shock to stop leaking? Any otehr sugegstions would be helpful. I race currently so racing isnt new to me just the mini T's Also what speedo do you sugegst for upgrading the current electonics? spy? XRS? also what do you need to put an hs55 servo in this vehicle?


Hello -- First I would dump the Losi shocks and get the BRP Mini-T shocks. Even if you get then to stop leaking, they will break! Everone who races our track have gone to the BRP shocks. I would also go with the BRP turnbuckles, and bumper. (www.brpracing.com) 
I like the XRS, or the LRP sport with reverse. I also like the Airtronics Mini-T servo and mount (http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGZR6&P=7) 

I use the Ruby Racing motor, but any Speed 300 will give you more than the stock. Remember to get the motor plate for the speed 300.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Hello -- First I would dump the Losi shocks and get the BRP Mini-T shocks. Even if you get then to stop leaking, they will break! Everone who races our track have gone to the BRP shocks. I would also go with the BRP turnbuckles, and bumper. (www.brpracing.com)
> I like the XRS, or the LRP sport with reverse. I also like the Airtronics Mini-T servo and mount (http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGZR6&P=7)
> 
> I use the Ruby Racing motor, but any Speed 300 will give you more than the stock. Remember to get the motor plate for the speed 300.


 I race at the gate now, how long is Bud racing his series at his place? I already have his bumper, and bearings. I also race at hobbytown indoors and outdoors. any setup suggetsions for these tracks?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We have one more outdoor race at Bud's on Sept 18th. It is a lot of FUN. I would get the above plus his foam tires....


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> We have one more outdoor race at Bud's on Sept 18th. It is a lot of FUN. I would get the above plus his foam tires....


is this Pat? Is it out door? or indoor?


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Bud's track is outdoors. You can see pictures of it on Micro_Racer's web site http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/BRP_2004_Summer_Pic.html or mine http://my.core.com/~spainnile/BRP_Worlds/index.htm

What you won't see are the jumps Bud puts in for the Mini-Ts. You'll just have to come out and see them for yourself.

You might also want to take a look at Bud's summer series flyer: http://www.brpracing.com/images/2004summer.pdf

What you won't see there is that, due to rain outs, the next race will be a double header and racing will start at 10:30.

Hope to see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> is this Pat? Is it out door? or indoor?


No this is Michael -- and it is out door with jumps....


----------

